# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Немецкие ученые разработали прототип вируса, который крадет пароли "на слух" с расстояния 20 метров

## Karlson

Немецкие ученые разработали прототип вируса, который крадет пароли "на слух" с расстояния 20 метров 

Немецкие ученые из Института Фраунгофера (FIIS) разработали прототип вредоносной программы, которая при помощи неслышимых человеку звуковых сигналов может тайно передавать нажатия клавиш и другую конфиденциальную информацию с зараженного компьютера. Так как пересылка данных происходит на высоких частотах, ПК необязательно должен быть подключенным к интернету.

Используя только встроенный микрофон и динамики, исследователям удалось передать пароли с одного ноутбука Lenovo T400 на другой на расстояние почти 20 метров. В теории дистанция может быть намного больше, если хакеры построят акустическую многосвязную сеть из контролируемых устройств, которые будут повторять аудиосигналы, передают "Вести.Хайтек".

----------

*olejah*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

20 метров - это не большое расстояние. Скорее всего опыт проводился в рамках одного помещения и между передатчиком и приемником отсутствовали преграды в виде стен. Кроме того, чтобы увеличить расстояние (а именно это и нужно, чтобы добиться хоть какого-то полезного эффекта от такой вредоносной программы), придётся уменьшить частоту, а этого делать нельзя, т.к. понижая частоту, мы попадаем в звуковой диапазон и работа вредоносной программы будет слышна пользователю. Построить многосвязную сеть тоже непросто.

----------


## valho

Если память не изменяет, в 50-х годах прошлого века в СССР, КГБ подбрасывала чуть ли не проволоку-мусор, используя её как резонатор при облучении радиоволнами и слушала звук.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Это все же разные технологии.

----------

